# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Acuut Reuma en Post-Streptokokken reactieve Artritis - Artikel

## Agnes574

ACUUT REUMA EN POST-STREPTOKOKKEN REACTIEVE ARTRITIS.

Acuut reuma.

Wat houdt de ziekte in?
Acuut reuma wordt gedefinieerd als een aandoening die uitgelokt wordt door een streptokokken infectie (een soort bacterie). De ziekte kan blijvende hartschade veroorzaken en presenteert zich met een tijdelijk artritis, carditis (hartontsteking) of met een chorea (stoornis in de aansturing van de bewegingen), in combinatie met huiduitslag en huidnoduli.

Hoe vaak komt het voor?
In het verleden kwamen epidemieën met acuut reuma en locale uitbraken in gemeenschappen voor. Dit wekte in het verleden de suggestie dat een infectie de ziekte uitgelokte. Een dramatische daling in wereldwijde incidentie trad op nadat Penicilline uitgebreid voorgeschreven werd voor de behandeling van keelontsteking en voor de preventie van nieuwe ziekte-opvlammingen bij patiënten die eerder acuut reuma doormaakten. De ziekte komt het meest voor tussen de leeftijd van 5 en 15 jaar met een piek incidentie rond 8 jaar. In ontwikkelingslanden blijft acuut reuma nog steeds een uitdaging, omdat het de belangrijkste oorzaak van hartafwijkingen bij jonge mensen is. Herhaalde ziekte aanvallen verhogen de kans op hartschade. Tijdens de tachtiger jaren zijn epidemieën gerapporteerd in normaal gesproken omschreven lage risico populaties. Doordat acuut reuma gewrichtsmanifestaties heeft wordt deze aandoening geïncludeerd binnen de vele reumatische aandoeningen van de kinderen en adolescenten.

Wat zijn de oorzaken van de ziekte?
De ziekte is de consequentie van een abnormale afweerreactie op keelinfecties met een streptokok, bij in aanleg gevoelige individuen. Bij deze patiënten valt het immuunsysteen niet alleen de streptokok aan maar ook sommige weefsels van het eigen lichaam (kruisreactie). Een luchtweginfectie gaat vooraf aan de ziekte met een tussenliggende asymptomatische periode die variabel van duur kan zijn. Deze relatie tussen een voorafgaande infectie en de ziekte, geeft de basis voor de behandeling en de preventie. Een streptokokken-keelinfectie is veel voorkomend in de bevolking, echter slechts een minderheid van de patiënten zal acuut reuma ontwikkelen. Het risico neemt toe bij patiënten met een eerder doorgemaakte episode met acuut reuma, meestal in de drie voorafgaande jaren. 

Is het erfelijk?
Acuut reuma is geen erfelijke aandoening, omdat het niet direct overgedragen wordt van de ouders op de kinderen. Genetische factoren kunnen wel vatbaarheid voor het ontwikkelen van de ziekte beïnvloeden.

Waarom heeft mijn kind deze ziekte? Kan het voorkomen worden?
De omgeving en het type streptokok zijn belangrijke factoren voor het ontwikkelen van de ziekte, maar in de praktijk is het moeilijk te voorspellen welke patiënten ziek zullen worden. Acuut reuma wordt veroorzaakt door een abnormale afweerreactie. Dit betekent dat de immuunreactie, die normaliter gericht is tegen delen van de streptokok, nu ook gericht zijn tegen delen van het menselijk lichaam. Er zijn meerdere soorten streptokokken, waarbij een infectie met het ene soort een groter risico oplevert om acuut reuma op te wekken, dan het andere. De kansen om de ziekte te krijgen zijn hoger indien bepaalde subtypen van streptokokken een infectie veroorzaken bij gevoelige personen. Overbevolking is een belangrijke omgevingsfactor, omdat het de overdracht van de infectie bevordert. Voorkomen van acuut reuma berust op een directe herkenning en een antibiotische behandeling van een keelinfectie met een streptokok.

Is het besmettelijk?
Acuut reuma zelf is niet besmettelijk. Wat wel besmettelijk is, is de streptokokken infectie. Streptokokken worden overgedragen van persoon tot persoon en is hierdoor geassocieerd met het dicht op elkaar leven in huis, op school of militaire instellingen etc.

Wat zijn de belangrijkste symptomen?
Acuut reuma presenteert zich met meestal door een combinatie van symptomen, die uniek kan zijn in iedere patiënt. Meestal volgt het op een onbehandelde of niet adequaat behandelde keelontsteking of tonsillitis, veroorzaakt door een streptokok. Keelontsteking of tonsillitis kan herkend worden door koorts, keelpijn, hoofdpijn, rood verhemelte en tonsillen met een pussig secreet en vergrote en pijnlijke lymfeklieren in de hals. Deze symptomen kunnen mild zijn of volledig afwezig in schoolgaande kinderen en adolescenten. Na een periode zonder symptomen kan het kind zich presenteren met koorts met major criteria (criteria die nodig zijn voor het stellen van de diagnose acuut reuma), te weten: 
 Artritis: meestal een vluchtige artritis die vele gewrichten kan aandoen (knieën, ellebogen, enkels of schouders). De ontsteking gaat van het ene gewricht naar het andere, waarbij de handen, de nekwervels en de rugwervels minder vaak zijn aangedaan. Gewrichtspijn kan zeer ernstig zijn, de zwelling is soms minder uitgesproken. Meestal reageert de pijn zeer snel op Aspirine of een NSAID. 
 Carditis (hartontsteking): is de meest ernstige manifestatie. Snelle hartslag tijdens rust of slaap kan verdacht zijn voor een reumatische carditis. Het hart dient onderzocht te worden op de aanwezigheid van hartgeruisen. Deze kunnen variëren van subtiele- tot luide ruizen, wat een indicatie kan zijn voor een ontsteking van de hartkleppen, endocarditis genaamd. Indien er een ontsteking is van het hartzakje (pericarditis), kan er vloeistof rond het hart ophopen. Dit geeft meestal geen klachten en kan spontaan verdwijnen. In de meest ernstige gevallen leidt myocarditis (ontsteking van de hartspier) tot een verminderde pompfunctie van het hart. Dit kan herkend worden door hoesten, pijn op de borst, snelle hartslag en een snelle ademhaling. Verwijzing naar een kindercardioloog (kinderhartspecialist) dient plaats te vinden.
 Chorea: wat afgeleid is van het Griekse woord, dat dansen betekent, is een bewegingsstoornis, die veroorzaakt wordt door ontsteking van bepaalde hersendelen, die de coördinatie van de bewegingen controleren. Deze afwijking wordt gezien in 10 tot 30% van de patiënten. Anders dan artritis en carditis, ontstaat chorea later in het ziektebeloop, meestal 1 tot 6 maanden na de keelinfectie. Vroege symptomen zijn een slecht handschrift, moeite met het aankleden en de zelfverzorging. Soms is zelfs het lopen en eten gestoord door doelloze onwillekeurige bewegingen. Bewegingen kunnen gedurende een korte periode onderdrukt worden en verdwijnen soms tijdens de slaap en kunnen toenemen bij stress of vermoeidheid. Bij scholieren kan het leiden tot verminderde schoolprestaties, door verminderde concentratie en angst. Indien het subtiel aanwezig is blijft het symptoom vaak onopgemerkt worden en wordt het geduid als gedragsstoornis. Chorea geneest spontaan in 2 tot 6 maanden. Ondersteunende behandeling en follow-up zijn wel noodzakelijk. 
Minder frequente manifestaties van acuut reuma zijn: afwijkingen aan de huid. Erythema marginatum is een tijdelijke uitslag over de romp met zich uitbreidende stippen met een verblekend centrum en rode randen, die lijken op slangenbeten. Subcutane noduli zijn pijnloze, beweeglijke zwelling, ter grootte van een graankorrel, met een normale openliggende huidskleur. Deze zijn meestal te zien ter plaatse van de gewrichten. Deze symptomen zijn in minder dan 5% van de patiënten aanwezig en kunnen over het hoofd gezien worden, doordat ze subtiel zijn en slechts tijdelijk aanwezig. Overige symptomen die het eerst opgemerkt worden door de ouders zijn: koorts, vermoeidheid, verminderd functioneren, verminderde eetlust, bleekheid, buikpijn en neusbloedingen. Deze treden vaak in vroege fases van de ziekte op.

Is de ziekte hetzelfde in ieder kind?
De meest voorkomende presentatie is het optreden van een geruis bij oudere kinderen of adolescenten met gewrichtsontsteking en koorts. Jongere patiënten presenteren zich vaker met een carditis en minder ernstige gewrichtsklachten. Chorea kan aanwezig zijn als geïsoleerd symptoom of in combinatie met carditis. Nauwkeurige follow-up en onderzoek naar carditis zijn aan te raden in alle gevallen. Het optreden van de ziekte en het beloop zijn variabel, onafhankelijk van de behandeling.

Is de ziekte in kinderen anders ten opzichte van de ziekte bij volwassenen?
Acuut reuma is een ziekte van de schoolgaande kinderen en jong volwassenen, tot de leeftijd van 25 jaar. Het is zeldzaam voor de leeftijd van 3 jaar en meer dan 80% van de patiënten heeft de leeftijd tussen de 5 en 19 jaar. Echter flares kunnen optreden in het latere leven indien permanente antibiotische bescherming niet nageleefd wordt.

Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld?
Nauwkeurige analyse van de klinische symptomen en laboratoriumtests zijn van belang, omdat er geen specifieke test is voor het stellen van de diagnose. De klinische diagnostische criteria (de Jones criteria) zijn genoemd naar een arts. Deze criteria vormen de belangrijkste aanwijzingen voor het stellen van de diagnose. Kinderreumatologen wereldwijd zijn bekend met de ziekte in alle verschillende verschijningsvormen. Een kind dat verdacht wordt van acuut reuma moet onder goede controle van een arts staan en voldoen aan de juiste diagnostische criteria. Verwijzing naar overige specialismen zoals cardiologen zijn noodzakelijk voor het stellen van de diagnose carditis. 

Zie vervolg...
(bron: printo.it)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel...
ACUUT REUMA EN POST-STREPTOKOKKEN REACTIEVE ARTRITIS.

Welke ziekten lijken op acuut reuma?
Er bestaat een ziekte, genaamd poststreptokokken reactieve artritis, wat betekent dat er alleen een artritis optreedt na een doorgemaakte streptokokken infectie. Dit zou mogelijk een deel van het scala van symptomen kunnen zijn, die optreden bij acuut reuma.

Wat zijn belangrijke testen?
Sommige onderzoeken zijn essentieel voor de diagnose en follow-up. Bloedonderzoek is nuttig tijdens opvlammingen om de diagnose te ondersteunen. Zoals in vele andere reumatische aandoeningen zijn er tekenen van algehele ontsteking (systemisch inflammatie), tenzij chorea het enige symptoom is. Aanwijzingen voor een voorafgaand streptokokken infectie is belangrijk voor het stellen van de diagnose. Echter een keelkweek is niet de ideale test, omdat de meeste patiënten genezen zijn van de keelinfectie op het moment dat de ziekte zich presenteert. Er zijn bloedtests die antistoffen tegen streptokokken kunnen aantonen, zelfs indien de ouders en/of de patiënt niet instaat zijn zich de infectie te herinneren. Stijgende titers (bloedgehaltes) van deze antistoffen die ontdekt kunnen worden door bloedonderzoek, indien uitgevoerd met een 2 tot 4 week tussenliggende perioden, kunnen aanwijzingen geven voor een recente infectie. Deze tests zijn echter vaak normaal, indien er sprake is van een geïsoleerde chorea, wat deze diagnose moeilijk maakt. Een geïsoleerde abnormale waarde voor AST (anti-streptolysine titer) betekent dat eerdere blootstelling aan de streptokok het afweersysteem gestimuleerd heeft tot aanzetten van antistoffen en bewijst op zichzelf niet dat er sprake is van acuut reuma.

Hoe wordt carditis ontdekt?
Een nieuw ontstaan hartgeruis, wat het gevolg is van ontsteking van het hart is het meest voorkomende verschijnsel van carditis en wordt meestal ontdekt door auscultatie (beluisteren) van het hart door de arts. Een ECG (elektrocardiogram), wat betekent dat er een registratie plaatsvindt van de elektrische activiteit van het hart op een papierstripje, is belangrijk om vast te stellen wat de mate van betrokkenheid is van het hart. Een foto van de borst wordt vaak gemaakt om te kijken naar hartvergroting. Doppler echocardiogram is een erg gevoelige methode om carditis te ontdekken. Echter het kan niet gebruikt worden voor de diagnose indien er geen klinische symptomen zijn. Alle genoemde procedures zijn pijnloos, het enige oncomfortabele is dat het kind zo stil mogelijk moet liggen ten tijde van de testen.

Kan het behandeld/genezen worden?
Acuut reuma is een belangrijk gezondheidsprobleem in bepaalde delen van de wereld. Het kan voorkomen worden door de keelontsteking met de streptokok zo snel mogelijk te behandelen, zodra het bekend wordt, om zo de ziekte te voorkomen. Er is een onderzoek gaande naar de productie van een vaccin dat zou kunnen beschermen tegen de streptokok, zonder dat deze vaccinatie abnormale reactie uitlokt, die gezien wordt bij acuut reuma. Deze benadering wordt mogelijk de manier voor preventie in de toekomst.

Wat is de behandeling?
Tijdens de eerste ziekte episode, nadat de diagnose bevestigd is, is een volledige antibiotische kuur aanbevolen. De behandeling van de keelinfecties zijn noodzakelijk omdat de streptokok aanwezig kan blijven op de tonsillen, en zo het immuunsysteem kan activeren. Eén gift Benzyl Penicilline van 1.200.000 EH verwijdert de bacterie en geeft bescherming voor gedurende 3 tot 4 weken. Bij patiënten die eerder acuut reuma hebben doorgemaakt wordt langdurig gebruik van Benzyl Penicilline iedere 3 weken via een injectie intra musculair (in de spier) aanbevolen om verdere aanvallen te voorkomen. Salicylaten of overige NSAID’s zijn aanbevolen voor de artritis gedurende 6 tot 8 weken, totdat de verschijnselen verdwenen zijn. Voor ernstige carditis wordt bedrust met hoge dosering steroiden (Prednison) aanbevolen voor 2 tot 3 weken, waarna het geleidelijk afgebouwd kan worden. Voor chorea is met name ondersteuning aan de ouders, persoonlijke verzorging en ondersteuning op school noodzakelijk. Medicamenteuze behandeling voor chorea, om de bewegingen te controleren met Haloperidol of Valproïnezuur kan geïndiceerd zijn onder nauwkeurige controles en controle op bijwerkingen. De meest voorkomende bijwerkingen zijn slaperigheid, trillingen die gemakkelijk beïnvloedbaar zijn door dosisaanpassing. In enkele gevallen kan de chorea enkele maanden aanhouden, ondanks adequate therapie. 

Wat zijn de bijeffecten van de behandeling?
De kortdurende symptomatische behandeling met salicylaten en andere NSAID’s geven meestal weinig bijwerkingen en worden goed verdragen. De meest zichtbare bijwerkingen van steroïden zijn gewichtstoename, zwelling in het gelaat, acné, striae en een toename in lichaamsbeharing (hirsutisme).
Bij de preventieve behandeling bestaat er een kleine kans op Penicillineallergie, hier moet men alert op zijn. De belangrijkste nadelen van de Penicilline-injecties is de pijnlijkheid van de procedure. Locale verdoving, ontspanningsoefeningen voor adequate injecties zijn aanbevolen.

Hoelang dient de secundaire preventie toegediend te worden?
De geschiedenis heeft geleerd dat in het natuurlijke beloop van de ziekte, risico op een flare (nieuwe ziekte episode) is het hoogst gedurende de eerste 3 tot 5 jaren na het debuut van de ziekte en de kans op het ontwikkelen van een carditis neemt toe met iedere nieuwe flare. Gezien deze feiten wordt secundaire preventie voor een streptokokken infectie geadviseerd voor alle patiënten die acuut reuma doorgemaakt hebben, onafhankelijk van de ernst en de presentatie, omdat ook milde vormen een flare kunnen geven. De meeste artsen hebben overeenstemming bereikt dat preventie minimaal 5 jaar gecontinueerd dient te worden of totdat het kind de leeftijd van 18 jaar heeft bereikt. In gevallen waarbij er sprake is van schade aan het hart, wordt profylaxe geadviseerd tot de leeftijd van 40 jaar. Preventie voor een bacteriële endocarditis met antibiotica wordt aanbevolen bij alle patiënten met een hartklepafwijking, die een tandheelkundige ingreep of een operatie ondergaan. Dit is noodzakelijk omdat bacteriën gemakkelijk in de bloedbaan kunnen komen vanuit de mond, wat kan lijden tot een hartklepinfectie.

Welke periodieke controles zijn nodig?
Frequente check-up’s en periodieke bloedonderzoeken zijn noodzakelijk tijdens een flare van de ziekte. Nauwkeurige controles zijn aanbevolen in het geval van carditis en chorea. Na remissie van de symptomen wordt een schema geadviseerd voor preventieve behandeling en langdurige follow-up, ter controle voor late schade aan het hart. 

Hoe lang kan de ziekte duren?
De belangrijkste symptomen van de ziekte zijn self-limiting, echter de kans op nieuwe flares blijft aanwezig gedurende de eerste 5 jaar na het begin van de ziekte. Continuering van de preventieve behandeling is aanbevolen om de kans op nieuwe flares te verkleinen.

Wat is de lange termijn prognose van de ziekte?
Flares van de ziekte zijn onvoorspelbaar in tijd en ernst. Indien er sprake is van een carditis tijdens de eerste aanval is het risico van schade significant verhoogd, hoewel volledig herstel na een doorgemaakte carditis ook kan optreden. De meest ernstige hartschade maakt soms hartoperaties of hartklep vervanging noodzakelijk.

Is het mogelijk om compleet te herstellen?
Een compleet herstel is mogelijk tenzij carditis geleid heeft tot ernstige hartklep beschadiging.

Hoe verloopt het dagelijks functioneren?
Ondersteuning aan de familie tijdens de flares is aanbevolen, met name bij patiënten met carditis en chorea. Artritis is meestal self-limiting en reageert goed op NSAID’s. Indien de belangrijkste symptomen verdwenen zijn en indien er geen rest hartschade is, ontdekt tijdens reguliere controles worden geen speciale aanbevelingen voor dagelijkse activiteiten en routine handelingen op school, sporten of vaccinaties aanbevolen. Omdat de hoofdsymptomen self-limiting zijn is het belangrijkste aandachtspunt de lange termijn therapietrouw met de antibiotica ter preventie. Voor deze reden dient de eerste lijns gezondheidszorg betrokken te worden. Uitleg is noodzakelijk om de therapietrouw te verbeteren, vooral bij adolescenten. In het proces van onafhankelijk worden van de adolescenten is het belangrijk dat de gezondheid van de patiënt voorop staat. Desnoods dienen de ouders in te grijpen.

Post-streptococcen artritis (PSRA).

Wat houdt dit in?
In volwassenen en adolescenten kunnen streptokokken infecties geassocieerd zijn met artritis zoals eerder beschreven, die niet volledig voldoen aan de criteria van acuut reuma. Artritis die zich ontwikkelt in de eerste fase van de ziekte kan de gewrichten van de handen betreffen, reageert vaak slecht op NSAID’s en kan maanden aanhouden. Gezien deze symptomen lijkt PSRA op andere vormen van artritis. De diagnose hangt af van de klinische bevinding in associatie met bewijzen van een recente streptokokken infectie. Bij enkele van deze patiënten is beschreven dat ze later een carditis ontwikkelden. De meeste artsen zijn van mening dat poststreptokokken artritis een variant is van acuut reuma. Mede hierdoor antibiotische profylaxe wordt aangeraden evenals cardiale controles op het ontwikkelen van een carditis.

(bron : printo.it)

----------


## kil

harstikke bedankt, ik beide grootouders van mij hebben last hiervan en ik ben bang er ook last van te krijgen, ik werk enorm veel achter de pc...maar ja... de informatie is erg strekkend en goed uitgelijnd bedankt voor het delen.

----------

